# Sanpete Extended Unit



## olmossyhorn (Oct 6, 2007)

I know this is mostly private property but just curious. Is a good area, if so what part of it holds the most elk? I have a friend that owns about 500 acres on the west side of 89 south of Fairview. Any info would be great.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Depending on the time of year that property could hold elk. Luckily for you, you will have most of October to go hunt 'em. I'm going to wait until after the Yankees win the World Series to go. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Baaah! the Yank-Me's are going to choke! :twisted:


----------



## olmossyhorn (Oct 6, 2007)

izzydog said:


> Depending on the time of year that property could hold elk. Luckily for you, you will have most of October to go hunt 'em. I'm going to wait until after the Yankees win the World Series to go. 8)


Well I guess you dont plan on hunting for many many years then??


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe the extended for the sanpete area starts around the 15th of November.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Baaah! the Yank-Me's are going to choke! :twisted:


I will stomp a hole out of ur arse for tallking like this!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Choke time is over. A-Rod is going to have his best post-season ever and the Yanks will win the series this year. I am betting on it. Sorry this thread has turned out not to be at all archery related.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

izzydog said:


> Choke time is over. A-Rod is going to have his best post-season ever and the Yanks will win the series this year. I am betting on it. Sorry this thread has turned out not to be at all archery related.


Which means A-Rod will get.....A hit?


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

No it means he found a new steroid that has not been detected yet. And after the Yank-me's get done choking we will read about them all shooting up during the series and now they blame their poor performance and the poorly manufactured drug, but hey atleast they all have man boobs to play with while they wait for the next season.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

You guys did see A-Rod had 7 rbi last night right. Tex was tops in homers and Jeter was 3rd in the A.L. with .324 batting average. I won't say another word until after they win the Series except to all you Yankee haters "there is always next year" for your teams.


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

I know of some land for sale in that unit. Good deal I think. PM me for info.


----------

